# Key Marathon - spots, tips, etc. wanted



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

Friday (12/22)  I am going down to Marathon for two weeks.  I am taking my 19ft CS DLV instead of the Gheenoe.   I would appreciate any advice, tips, hotspots, etc. from anyone that has fished the area recently.  It has been 5 years since I fished the area. Any and all info is appreciated.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

I've never been there but I would fish in the water! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## falcon (Dec 11, 2006)

I lived in Tavernier from 1980 to 2000.

Sorry I was a kneeboarder back then.


----------



## 1morcast (Dec 16, 2006)

yo falcon,

why you BSing? You better show up w/ a kneeboard and a line next time we meet up!! ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxOAJYEvKno

Zack


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

> I've never been there but I would fish in the water! ;D ;D ;D


LMAO Thanks, I'll give that a try :


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Best bait shop in Marthon is Bigtime Bait and Tackle. I have been out with their charter captians and they are the best. No joke they are know locally and in major mags as some of the best anywhere. I don't think you can get out with them cause they are booked way in advance but they have the knowledge you are looking for at the shop. See if you can talk to Capt. Mike Biffel or Capt. Jack Carlson for a few minutes early. Like 7 am before they run for bait. You might catch them around 8:30 - 9 AM loading up a charter or in the evening coming back. There is also a 1st mate there named Ricky who is real helpful. Tell them you met me. They know me at Tom Dyll from CCA. They will point you in the right direction for boat ramps and fishing spots. It would also be helpful if you walked in with a chart of the area that you are thinking about fishing. That way they might mark something out for you.

There are some good bites going on down in the keys right now. Everyone I am talking to say that the bill fish fishing has been the best its been for as long as they can remember. They believe its the direct result of the net ban and moratorium on longlining. Goliath grouper are on every structure out there and you are bound to catch some. They are still protected but a fun catch never the less.

I was on a dock recently where a couple from Utah had rented a boat for the day. They went to 7 mile bridge with some shrimp and other cut bait and came back with a cooler of small reef fish like mangrove snapper, yellow tail, and a few others. 

Good luck


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks Tom!


----------

